# Messenger bags or backpacks for gamers!



## tecnowraith (Dec 21, 2005)

I wanted to ask this to see are there any good Messenger bags or backpacks for gamers, specially for table-top roleplayers? What douse, what brand and is there company that makes Messenger bags or backpacks just for gamers?


----------



## Zander (Dec 21, 2005)

Cafe Press has hundreds of RPG-themed bags. I have one that says "Bag of Holding".

However, all their bags are generic messenger or tote bags in terms of construction; only what's printed on them is specifically RPG-related.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 21, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> Cafe Press has hundreds of RPG-themed bags. I have one that says "Bag of Holding".



Hmm, I'm gonna have to check this out.


----------



## tecnowraith (Dec 21, 2005)

I have seen them and they are the worst I have seen.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 21, 2005)

tecnowraith said:
			
		

> What douse, what brand and is there company that makes Messenger bags or backpacks just for gamers?




I doubt one exists.  Too small a niche market.


----------



## thalmin (Dec 21, 2005)

Max Protection has a courier bag for gamers that comes in one of three configurations. 


> Made of strong matrix nylon.
> Holds four Deck Armor boxes or two layers of figurines, or 9 pocket pages inside. Secret compartments for MP3 storage, a cell phone and wallet storage



One or two layers of minis foam can be removed so books can be carried. The bag will carry 4 gaming books of PHB size. The foam can also be removed from the deck armor variant, but I don't believe the binder variety is removable.
These bags are available at some FLGS.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2005)

I use the Gamer's Bag by Charon...I'm sure they have a web site out there some where


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 21, 2005)

tecnowraith said:
			
		

> What douse, what brand and is there company that makes Messenger bags or backpacks just for gamers?




I've got a bag from Charon Productions-"The Gamer's Satchel". It's pretty damn good. I'd recommend it (although the shoulder strap gave out a few weeks ago, after 2 years of hard use, but that's easily replaceable). It holds 4-5 books plus has a zippered foam tray for minis. They are currently running a sale on them for $19.99 
http://www.charonproductions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=29


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 21, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I doubt one exists.  Too small a niche market.




BZZZT! Wrong, guess again!


----------



## Umbran (Dec 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> BZZZT! Wrong, guess again!




I stand corrected.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I've got a bag from Charon Productions-"The Gamer's Satchel". It's pretty damn good. I'd recommend it (although the shoulder strap gave out a few weeks ago, after 2 years of hard use, but that's easily replaceable). It holds 4-5 books plus has a zippered foam tray for minis. ]




My shoulder strap is still fine, but the interior has ripped a bit with me trying to fit as many books into it each week as possible.  THe first one I got the interior ripped badly but is still functional, the newer one is still holding up well.  I'm rough on my bags.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh, almost forgot: Crystal Caste has its Battle Hives I &  II:


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 22, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, almost forgot: Crystal Caste has its Battle Hives I &  II:





Where's the engine?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Where's the engine?



Man, you are too funny!


----------



## Wombat (Dec 22, 2005)

I dunno -- those Cafe Press ones are good enough for me.

...the advantage of not needing to cart minis all over the place...  

Besides, I love some of those designs!


----------



## Staffan (Dec 25, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> I dunno -- those Cafe Press ones are good enough for me.
> 
> ...the advantage of not needing to cart minis all over the place...



Minis, schminis. No way one of those tiny messenger bags will fit just the books I bring to a session:
PHB, DMG, MM, MM3, XPH, Eberron, Magic of Eberron, Races of Eberron, character sheets, printouts of the druid and cleric spells from the SRD (makes it easier on the cleric and druid players to have their spells organized by level), and possibly more books depending on what the session'll be about (if they're going to be in Sharn, I'm definitely bringing the Sharn sourcebook as well).


----------



## ssampier (Dec 26, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Where's the engine?




[clueless]
I don't get it.
[/clueless]




			
				Staffan said:
			
		

> [lots of stuff]




You need a tote instead. A messenger bags or satchel would be afraid of breaking from the heft.

I'd say if you can't carry all your books in a clean garabage sack without it breaking, you should carry less books


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 26, 2005)

The Charon bag is fantastic.

Mine's seen use for years now and shows no appreciable signs of wear. how far wrong cna you go for 20 bucks?


----------



## DerianCypher (Dec 26, 2005)

For awhile when I had to tote my stack of books around (about 15 books) I bought an army ALICE pack.. it was awesome 

DC


----------

